# So I was playing with a lighter



## xgpt (Apr 19, 2010)

So...

I was playing with a lighter and I wanted to test my nomex bunker gear...

It works.

But it left a char mark on my sleeve. from the sediments from my lighter...

Anyway

any tips on hiding my stupidity from anyone that might care?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 19, 2010)

A bigger mark somewhere else on the gear.


----------



## xgpt (Apr 20, 2010)

Linuss said:


> A bigger mark somewhere else on the gear.



I literally LOL'd at that...

but more seriously guys?

I don't want to wash this stuff with something that's going to degrade the material...but I want to get this mark off...


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 20, 2010)

*..hahaha*

Google it. but i seriously doubt it.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 20, 2010)

xgpt said:


> I was playing with a lighter and I wanted to test my nomex bunker gear.


 
Turnouts can be cleaned with mild soap and water, but if you've scorched the material it may need to be repaired. 

One question: if you were a cop, would you test your vest with your duty weapon? Just sayin'...


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2010)

xgpt said:


> So...
> 
> I was playing with a lighter and I wanted to test my nomex bunker gear...
> 
> ...



Probably fortunate you weren't issued a gun.

Did you read the label that says turnout gear is not for direct flame contact?


----------



## MRE (Apr 20, 2010)

xgpt said:


> So...
> 
> I was playing with a lighter and I wanted to test my nomex bunker gear...
> 
> ...




Nomex isn't fireproof, just resistant.  If you hold a flame to it for very long, you will damage it.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Apr 20, 2010)

let get his straight....you wish to learn how to hide something dumb you did instead of washing the gear cause you dont wanna wash it with something that will degrade the material....why are you even in gear? geeeez!!!.....just get some water with a soap in a spray bottle and spray the spot scrub with a brush of some kind and rinse off


----------



## guardian528 (Apr 20, 2010)

*so i was playing with a car*

So...

I was playing with a car and I wanted to test my airbag...

It works.

But it left a bruise on my face, and my car is totalled...

Anyway

any tips on hiding my stupidity from anyone that might care? or tips on how to explain my test to the insurance agency? LOL


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 20, 2010)

*And if it was reflectorized...replace it?*

How big an area are we talking?
Don't do it again, but if it's a very small area it is not consequential. mild soap, rinse, dry. If it is metalized with silver mylar, then you created a potential hotspot.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 20, 2010)

+1; and why come here for advice on turnout gear?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 20, 2010)

This is why there should be stricter standards to be a fire fighter especially one that also is in EMS.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 20, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> +1; and why come here for advice on turnout gear?



Because EMS folks are always helping people who get into trouble doing something they shouldn't.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 20, 2010)

Mainly so we can snicker behind their backs. 

How can we snicker behind their back if they're part of the forum?  h34r:


----------



## Stephanie. (Apr 20, 2010)

This would be the type of person that calls 911 because their power went out... sprayed by a skunk... or broke their little toe.


----------



## firetender (Apr 20, 2010)

*How could I resist?*

*Place one smiley sticker over offending spot
*Take lighter and apply to the rest of the coat so all areas look the same 
*If anyone asks, snarl at him/her with threatening eyes and say, "My mother's dead because of questions like that!"
*Ignore it. Anyone anal enough to comment deserves to be ignored
* Addendum; unless it's the Chief. In that case blame someone else.
*(ethically correct) Buy a new coat and replace the one you deformed


----------



## Meursault (Apr 20, 2010)

firetender said:


> *Take lighter and apply to the rest of the coat so all areas look the same



You forgot "Burn everyone else's coat in the same spot. Blame the manufacturer."


----------



## Seaglass (Apr 20, 2010)

You're all forgetting the common option of doing nothing, because all the other newbies already did it to look like they've been in real fires...


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 21, 2010)

*WHen we played with liughters at the FD, we only made flame throwers.*

And no one got burned except the flies.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 21, 2010)

And the best part about the flies is.....















Their burnt stench attracts more flies for more fun.



















Six flamethrowers... More Fun. No Flamethrowers..... No Fun!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 22, 2010)

*Diagrams available upon request.*

All Rights Reserved


----------

